# Negotiable Rental Properties in Dubai?



## ns0035 (Apr 9, 2010)

A bit Dubizzle searching seems to reveal that a 2-bedroom + maids room furnished apartment in Dubai (dont know the 'best' areas?) go for about 125-250k/year - and there seem to be plently of them. Is it reasonable to expect that some room for negotiation exists? I dont necessarily need to live in the most cosmopolitan/flashy location (ie. next to the beach, or with a marina view), but want something fairly neat. Advice anyone?


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

ns0035 said:


> A bit Dubizzle searching seems to reveal that a 2-bedroom + maids room furnished apartment in Dubai (dont know the 'best' areas?) go for about 125-250k/year - and there seem to be plently of them. Is it reasonable to expect that some room for negotiation exists? I dont necessarily need to live in the most cosmopolitan/flashy location (ie. next to the beach, or with a marina view), but want something fairly neat. Advice anyone?


Take prices listed in dubizzle with a pinch of salt.
The only truth is everything's negotiable! 

But you need to be more focussed on which area you want to stay.
And do your own research. otherwise you will be taken for a ride by the estate agents.


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

ns0035 said:


> A bit Dubizzle searching seems to reveal that a 2-bedroom + maids room furnished apartment in Dubai (dont know the 'best' areas?) go for about 125-250k/year - and there seem to be plently of them. Is it reasonable to expect that some room for negotiation exists? I dont necessarily need to live in the most cosmopolitan/flashy location (ie. next to the beach, or with a marina view), but want something fairly neat. Advice anyone?


G'day Ns ....

Really comes down to where you have to work vs where you want to live and whether you want an appartment, or villa style accomdation..... 

Dunno if your here now or still in Oz. ....._ (noted the origin as Oz) _.... Just in case you are not here as yet and FYI, here what they call a villa, back home would either be a townhouse or freestanding independant house .... here they just group both and call them a villa if you get my drift.

2br + maids room would equate to about a 2br + office type size which quite often may well have a small ensuite attached.

125K - 250K is a fair representation and yes there is particularly now room for some negotiation ..... also look out for the tricks though .... such things as agreeing on the rental then all of a sudden the landlord after all has been agreed to wanting to up the rent from that which you have already agreed and written the cheques for ..... not so common as it was now, but definitely still happening (thats from personal experience) ..... best idea find a good agent in the area that you eventually settle on ... If you get a good one, they're worth their weight in gold !

Cheers :clap2:


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

everything's negotiable in Dubai...

a lot depends on:
a. Landlord - how keen is he to start the meter rolling asap
b. No. of cheques offered by you ( best deal can be had on one check meaning you pay for the whole year in advance)
c. how long do you intend to stay/lease (couple of years)

No harm in throwing a number to the owner.

By what I understand, you are looking at the Marina...check the marina thread, some people have gotten really good deals in the Marina for under 100K. Otherwise, between 125K and 175K you can get excellent 3 bed semi detached villas in the springs and maybe if you look hard enough in the meadows as well. If you look towards Mirdiff side, in the same price you can get a 4 or a 5 bed villa.

JLT wil cost you under 100 for a two bed and Tecom and Barsha will be under 80K

happy hunting...


----------



## ns0035 (Apr 9, 2010)

Hey, thanks again!

I will have my employer show me around for a couple of days when I get over there, so this should be helpful. I dont mind living a little bit 'out of town' (will have a car), but I certainly dont want to be 'out in the sticks' for the sake of a few bucks. You have mentioned about 7 different areas/places - JLT, Tecom, Barsha,Marina, Midriff, Springs, Meadows. Any preferences (ie. what would your 'top 3 be?) I'm going to be working pretty close to the airport - but I just dont think I really need to be right on the doorstep, unless traffic is chaotic.



oh! said:


> everything's negotiable in Dubai...
> 
> a lot depends on:
> a. Landlord - how keen is he to start the meter rolling asap
> ...


----------



## ns0035 (Apr 9, 2010)

Hey Fatenhappy,

Thanks for the tips...

I'm going to be working not far from the airport (on a map, it looks halfway between airport and Festival City). I look at it this way - I'd be happy to save a couple of bucks and live a little further out of town, but certainly dont want to be in the sticks. So far, I've heard of places like JLT, Tecom. Barsha, Marina, Springs, Meadows even Midriff. I'm a keen walker/runner, so would there be any safe walking tracks, parks near any of these places?



Fatenhappy said:


> G'day Ns ....
> 
> Really comes down to where you have to work vs where you want to live and whether you want an appartment, or villa style accomdation.....
> 
> ...


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

ns0035 said:


> Hey Fatenhappy,
> 
> Thanks for the tips...
> 
> I'm going to be working not far from the airport (on a map, it looks halfway between airport and Festival City). I look at it this way - I'd be happy to save a couple of bucks and live a little further out of town, but certainly dont want to be in the sticks. So far, I've heard of places like JLT, Tecom. Barsha, Marina, Springs, Meadows even Midriff. I'm a keen walker/runner, so would there be any safe walking tracks, parks near any of these places?


Hey NS ....

As has already been intimated, all comes down to what you want for yourself to suit your lifestyle ...

I work right opposite Tennis Studio here which is right near the airport and not that far from Festival City. 

My wife and I hate appartments and also have pets so thats primarily why we went to live at AR. Lots of families of all ages, fairly good facilities etc etc. 

I walk and cycle most days. The drive to the office takes me about 25 minutes max down the Emirates road _(6 lane highway either side)_ ... then again I'm an old ****** and don't look for night life so much these days, so this suits me ...

In any case good luck and flick me a PM if I can be of any further help ...

Cheers Greg


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

ns0035 said:


> Hey, thanks again!
> 
> I will have my employer show me around for a couple of days when I get over there, so this should be helpful. I dont mind living a little bit 'out of town' (will have a car), but I certainly dont want to be 'out in the sticks' for the sake of a few bucks. You have mentioned about 7 different areas/places - JLT, Tecom, Barsha,Marina, Midriff, Springs, Meadows. Any preferences (ie. what would your 'top 3 be?) I'm going to be working pretty close to the airport - but I just dont think I really need to be right on the doorstep, unless traffic is chaotic.


Well if you ask my personal opinion...irrespective of where I work I would choose Meadows anyday but then that's me. I am a villa guy so I am actually not very keen on aparments, but if I was I would have definetly gone for Marina. If budget would have been a problem then I would have looked at JLT, Tecom or Barsha. Barsha apartments are great for new to Dubai especially when they don't have a license as everything is at walking distance especially the mall of the emirates. 

Springs is a good villa option if one doesn't have the budget for Meadows...smaller yes but I for one will choose Springs over an apartment anyday. (Meadows, Springs, Lakes and Emirates hills are all part of a bigger complex called Emirates living)

All these areas I have mentioned are relatively close to each other and are part of new Dubai however they are quite far from Festival City.

Now that I know your work area, yes Arabian Ranches can work (good community but it is also far and sort of like in the middle of nothing, major areas will require a minimum 15-20 plus minute drive or maybe even more). Due to the Emirates road literally touching AR (lesser rush than Sheikh Zayed), you can reach work much quicker then from let's say Marina or Barsha through Sheikh Zayed Road.

However, saying all this I would recommend you do check out Mirdiff. It is cheaper, you get bigger villas, minutes away from Festival city, lot of options in terms of compound villas or independant ones, major expat area and with the new city center mall opening up there, you are close to a major mall as well.

This should give you a fair idea and will help you in doing your homework before you come here on a scanning visit.


----------

